# Paul Kirk Cooking Class with pics-long,sorry



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 4, 2007)

Great pictures Neil! Sorry about the tire incident, but it all worked out!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 4, 2007)

Great pics so sorry about the blow out. Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Neil, did Paul remember when I taught him everything he knows?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 4, 2007)

sounds like a good time..other than the blow out...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 4, 2007)

He does not return any of my emails for podcast requests...


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 4, 2007)

I could see in the first picture what the problem with the tire was.....the side is all wore out. LOL
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 4, 2007)

great report, thanks!!!


----------

